# how do u get rb's to breed?



## Ozzi (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey. i got 1 inch redbellies and i was wondering when would they start to breed. also, if i could do anything to get them to breed. Do i need any special kind of materials for the nests?


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I bought 1 inch fry in summer 99', and they bred first in spring 02'. I did not
try to get them to , it happened naturally. So you got a little bit of time to research
the subject. I think the first step is to read all you can here and raise some healthy
and happy fish. Try not to stress them out too much, feed them well, and give them
as much room as possible. This will help them grow as fast as possible,and get you
breeding reds sooner than you think!


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding look here on what worked for these fish.


----------



## Ozzi (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

nubsmoke said:


> I bought 1 inch fry in summer 99', and they bred first in spring 02'. I did not
> try to get them to , it happened naturally. So you got a little bit of time to research
> the subject. I think the first step is to read all you can here and raise some healthy
> and happy fish. Try not to stress them out too much, feed them well, and give them
> ...












Heres a good place to start

*Pygo Breeding Article*


----------

